# Smoothie Recipes :-)



## tikaani

So just bought a blender because i thought im not eating maybe as much friut and veg as i should be, so i thought smoothies would be a fun way to eat more.
Any ideas on some nice recipes ??


----------



## Courtcourt

We just throw a bunch of crap in. We ALWAYS have greek or plain yogurt on hand, as well as several dif kids of frozen fruit and usually some fresh strawberries and bananas. 

Banana is over powering- if you make a 1-2 person smoothie, I would say only use 2/3 of the banana. We love to do strawberries, blueberries and banana. About a handful of strawberries, smaller bit of blueberries, most of a banana, a scoop of yogurt, a pinch of local honey (for DH's allergies) and a few ice cubes. Sometimes I toss in a leafy green to give DH his veggies without him knowing (hehehe)

The only thing I have NEVER had success with was coconut, it just does not sit well in smoothies. Feels like you are sucking up dirt!


----------



## tikaani

ha thankyou. Do you freeze it after?


----------



## Ashley2189

i like to buy a lot of different kinds of fresh fruit, cut it up, and freeze it. that way when i make a smoothie, i don't have to add ice to make it the right texture/consistency! i happen to LOVE bananas so a lot of my smoothies end up tasting predominately like banana - like Courtcourt said, it IS over powering so be careful if you don't want the full flavor! i usually just throw in random fruits too, just depends on what i have at hand. be careful if you do raspberries or blackberries, they are full of tiny seeds that can be really annoying to drink. so just throw in whatever fruits you like, a splash of fruit juice, and yogurt or ice cream. add ice in blender if your fruit isn't frozen. ;)


----------



## DarlingMe

I usually buy a frozen fruit or berry mix combo. I throw in about 1/2-3/4 cup with about 1/2 cup of light yogurt, and a little bit of milk/juice whatever I am in the mood for (only about 1/4 cup liquid). I add ice, when using fresh fruit. I agree the banana can be strong, but adds some sweetness if your fruit is tart. I have added raw spinach and/or cottage cheese too just for the extra nutrients. Which neither surprisingly change the flavor. I have added peanut butter or honey sometimes too. You can add whatever you want and to the consistancy you want. 

When I was nauseated first trimester I would put whatever I had a taste for in them because I knew I needed the calories/protein and they sat well. You can use whatever you have on hand, so you dont really need a recipe. Just be careful b/c it is easy to make a 600+ calorie smoothie. I know some of the smoothie chains in the US sell 16 oz smoothies that are 600-1000 calories!

Btw, I havent really found that they save well. Usually they are better if you make them when you are going to drink them. To freeze them they get solid, and in the fridge they separate and get chunky!


----------



## NuKe

i used to manage a smoothie bar so i know loads of recipies! if u want to do coconut, use coconut MILK! its great with pineapple and half a banana! then obviously ur low fat frozen yoghurt and a wee bit of fruit juice!


----------



## Ashley2189

coconut MILK! wow, never would have come up with that. i LOVE coconut! going out to buy some today! thanks. :)


----------



## heres_hoping

Sounds a bit random, but I like spinach and banana, just add in natural yoghurt/a splash of milk for consistency. I havn't had any probs with freezing/defrosting them.


----------



## robinator

Blueberries and strawberries, blueberry yogurt and pineapple juice. Sometimes I add a scoop of protein powder, too. You can add several ice cubes if you want more volume.


----------



## dan-o

I often have frozen strawberries, fresh pineapple, orange juice and fresh bananas whizzed up for breakfast. 

Another of my favs is a frozen ripe banana whizzed up with a cup of milk, delicious & great for soothing my heartburn!


----------



## tikaani

thankyou


----------

